# Going from small shafts to fat shafts....



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

shoot it at paper that will tell ya where to start. see what kind of tare ya get.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Shouldn't have to "re-tune EVERYTHING"...for most of my setups it is a slight tweak of the ARROW REST downwards (a nudge), and that about does it. BUT...I also do NOT shoot 300 graing points in fat shafts either.
I NEVER move the d-loop once I have it set; always move the arrow rest.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you TomD. I figured that would be about it besides the elevation change in my sight. I was trying them out tonight blank bale shooting and I can definitely tell a more solid punch in the target when they hit com paired to my smaller shafts. They tuned quite easily and I had bare shafts and fletched shooting same POI after a very small drop in my rest elevation. Just wondering how much drop I will get between the two. Again thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have been shooting these larger shafts for over a week now and for some reason can't get my arrow flight right. I am shooting GT 30x pro shafts with 4" vanes on a 3* right helical. Full length 32" carbon to carbon with 145gr up front. Total arrow weight is 479.9gr. When I release an arrow they windmill clockwise. They come out nock left then rotate clockwise. I have gone through my setup over and over and just can't get that windmill out. No clearance issues, group tune great, french tunes great except bare shafts always hit nock left. Same POI for bare and fletched. Center shot seems right on...I am beginning to think maybe my arrows are OVER spined? Is that possible?


----------



## SidewaysTim (Oct 22, 2012)

I just started shooting again recently but when I shot competitively in the late 80's we used helical fletchings and you could see the arrow windmill after leaving the bow. Have you tried shooting bare shafts or reflecthing with a straight jig instead of the helical?


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

The bare shafts have the same POI as a fletched but they hit the target nock left and level. The fletched will windmill nock left, then rotate clockwise and sometimes hit an inch low. When I shot my smaller shafts they flew like a laser, no wobble or windmill at all. Then I switch and see this and have started from square one twice now and can't get it out. Like I said, maybe my bow just doesn't like the stiffer spine.


----------

